# Shrooms bw



## ocular (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't think they're psychedelic. They were huge, I tried hunting for more in the woods, but only came upon tiny ones. Anyone have experience with mushrooms ? Cc welcome 

#1.






#2.





#3.


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 21, 2009)

#1 is really a beautiful photo (and I'm really not fond of mushrooms).  I understand the need to watermark photos, but it really interfers with viewing the image.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 22, 2009)

Some experience. The first thing to learn is to not eat any unless you seriously know your mushrooms. When I lived in France I often ate wild mushrooms. Over there all you had to do was take them to the drugstore and the pharmacist would tell you if they were alright.

#1 looks nice but that watermark is just too darn annoying.


----------



## photo28 (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh man, not psychadelic!?  

Nice shots, like the B&W feel.


----------



## ocular (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks guys for the comments... Thing is I  keep finding tiny mushrooms, or they're big but they've been eaten by some little critter. Since fall is creeping up on us, I imagine it's going to get even harder to find em ?


----------



## jvgig (Aug 27, 2009)

i wish the dof field was a little larger in the first 2, just seems strange to have such a small part out of focus.


----------

